# Adam Chan - Anxiety, Panic Attacks & Meditation



## TMA17 (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 2, 2018)

Due to the demands and stresses of life at the moment I too started doing more qigong. Was doing standing practices associated with Xingyiquan and Dachengquan in the evening. It is this standing practice that gives you better body unity, coordination, and reaction. But I now have added more standing practice during the day, just not as long as the evening and Qigong in the morning now as well and this is helping with relaxation and reducing tension in the body, and it builds. First day it last a few minutes the next day a little longer then a little longer and so on.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 3, 2018)

I've wanted to look into qigong... I think it would help things at the moment for me (pelvic tension/pain issues) and need to do more grounding/tension releasing practices... but unsure if it's obviously better to have an instructor..

Plenty of stuff on YouTube so will see if any seem more what I'm looking for.. but will check out the vid you posted, cheers @TMA17


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 3, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> I've wanted to look into qigong... I think it would help things at the moment for me (pelvic tension/pain issues) and need to do more grounding/tension releasing practices... but unsure if it's obviously better to have an instructor..
> 
> Plenty of stuff on YouTube so will see if any seem more what I'm looking for.. but will check out the vid you posted, cheers @TMA17



If no teacher avoid higher level Qigong forms they can cause you real problems. If no teacher I recommend YMAA Baduanjin DVD and Book, although it is better with a sifu Baduanjin is one of the easier forms to get.


----------



## _Simon_ (Oct 3, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> If no teacher avoid higher level Qigong forms they can cause you real problems. If no teacher I recommend YMAA Baduanjin DVD and Book, although it is better with a sifu Baduanjin is one of the easier forms to get.


Ah thanks heaps Xue I'll look into it . I reckon it'll suit me fine this sort of practice


----------

